# VIP 722 cabling Question



## jj39 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm considering switching to Dish. Have a qusetion regarding the required coax cable. I presently have Comcast which has a single cable to a junction box on the exterior of the home. From there there are 4 cables supporting 4 seperate sets(one HD and 3 SD) .

If order a VIP 722 (Duo) to serve two sets and a duo SD reciever for the other two sets is the existing number of coax cables sufficient? Someone indicated that the dish input would feed the VIP 722 and the VIP 722 could "backfeed" using the same coax to the exterior box and be connected to the coax for TV2. A similar setup would be used for the non-DVR Duo SD reciever , i.e. the existing set up could be used without running more coax. Is this possible?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Assuming the coax is RG6, and not RG59 (which is thinner), then having one line to each room will work just fine.


----------



## jj39 (Apr 10, 2010)

THanks...."how do it do it"?? Does it multiplex a backfeed and have some sort of seperator at each end of the line from the VIP 722 ??

Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The DishProPlus switch in the LNB sends two bands of sat signals down the cable at the same time (one band for each tuner), at 950-1450 MHz and 1650-2150 MHz. A "DPP Separator" (really a custom diplexer) separates those two bands at the receiver.

The TV2 signals are modulated on frequencies below 900 MHz, so a standard diplexer allows those signals to be backfed down the same coax cable that carries the sat signals from the dish. A second diplexer at the main junction separates the TV2 signal back out where it gets connected to the line going to the TV2 room.

If you ignore the IR converter in this diagram, you'll have it.


----------



## jj39 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------

